# Diy broadhead



## tyarcher (Aug 12, 2008)

HI guys my DIY broadhead. Cuting 1"


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

Pretty cool that you have the talent to do that but I have to question why.

Looks like a ton of work to build something less precise without a razortip that you could buy for less than $10. Heck, you can get a 6 pack of Muzzy's on sale for $30, $36 normal price and they are pretty darn good for the $.

It would also be a lot of work to make more than one exactly the same with what you have done there.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

A great Idea if you have the skills and machining available to do it proffesionally and consistantly.
Probably a great way to make some money if done well also.

Rating: NOT GOOD.


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

bbaumer said:


> Pretty cool that you have the talent to do that but I have to question why.



Why? Because he can! I bet it was alot of fun to make. Sure, it's not beautiful, and maybe not even practical. But making your own is just plain fun, even if you don't use it. Being creative is what it's all about.:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## tyarcher (Aug 12, 2008)

for you all easy to get broadhead but for my country very hard to get it, and very costly also. So i have to diy it. total cost to make it is less then $ 1.00.
it very useful, I can bring down 200lb wild hog, range 50 yard.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Check to make sure it's legal where you hunt. Some areas do not permit "barbed" broadheads.


----------



## tyarcher (Aug 12, 2008)

The diy broadhead is already use n hit more then 3 hog so if look very old. I will post a new one not use.


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

tyarcher said:


> for you all easy to get broadhead but for my country very hard to get it, and very costly also. So i have to diy it. total cost to make it is less then $ 1.00.
> it very useful, I can bring down 200lb wild hog, range 50 yard.


Aha! That explains a lot.

Please accept my apologies for the criticism.

Good work.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ok in curious please give some details*

How did you do it, are you a machinist or did you make your on jigs? Also what holds it together? How many grains? etc?

thanks


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

How did you attach the blades? I can see you just cut the corner of a stanley knive razor blade but how did you attach?


----------



## Kyle_Smith (Nov 19, 2008)

looks like the blades are just razor blades from a utility knife very tediously welded to a field point, correct? if not that might work lol


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

tyarcher said:


> for you all easy to get broadhead but for my country very hard to get it, and very costly also. So i have to diy it. total cost to make it is less then $ 1.00.
> it very useful, I can bring down 200lb wild hog, range 50 yard.


 Nice job!, glad to hear that it has been working well for you as well, as that is what really matters. 

What country are you in that broadheads are hard to get? Maybe we can help you out...


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

markvan said:


> Nice job!, glad to hear that it has been working well for you as well, as that is what really matters.
> 
> What country are you in that broadheads are hard to get? Maybe we can help you out...


I'm gonna guess tyarcher is from tailand..... 
I can't imagine having to make my own broadheads!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

markvan said:


> What country are you in that broadheads are hard to get? Maybe we can help you out...


I have some slick tricks you can have... :dontknow:

JIM


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*heck yea*

I have a box of old broad heads you can have! I think I have about ten magnus 2 blades. Shoot me a PM.


----------

